# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  VARAŽDIN - Mala škola dojenja ---> OTKAZANO!!!!

## hildegard

održati će se u prostorijama Društva Naša djeca, Ulica kralja Petra Krešimira IV. 15/1 (bivša muzička škola) *13.12.2007. u 18 sati*.

Pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.
Dobro nam došli

 :Smile:

----------


## Angelina_2

a koliko to traje i kaj se otprilike dela?

----------


## hildegard

na žalost radionica se radi bolesti savjetnika neće održati.
 :Sad:

----------


## oka

Ajoooj, ja već pozvala trudnice.... šteta.  :Sad:   Brzo ozdravljenje savjetnicama ~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivanka.vp

Bog,
 ja naravno nisam vidjela ovu obavijest o otkazivanju i pojavila sam se s mužem tamo ispred DRUŠTVA NAŠA DJECA i naravno se smrznula dok sam došla do tamo. Ako dobijem neku prehladu imam koga za okriviti. Mislim da se ta obavijest mogla staviti i na neko vidljivije mjesto, a ne da moram kopati po forumu da je nađem!
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## oka

> Bog, 
> ja naravno nisam vidjela ovu obavijest o otkazivanju i pojavila sam se s mužem tamo ispred DRUŠTVA NAŠA DJECA i naravno se smrznula dok sam došla do tamo. Ako dobijem neku prehladu imam koga za okriviti. Mislim da se ta obavijest mogla staviti i na neko vidljivije mjesto, a ne da moram kopati po forumu da je nađem!


Čuj meni je strašno žao što ste čekali na ovoj zimi, ali čuj, obavjest je stavljena na prvo mjesto i sa velikim slovima upisano otkazano, mislim da više od toga nije moglo. Ako je, još jednom, žao mi je.   :Love:

----------


## vimmerby

*ivanka.vp*, evo prošla su već dva dana, nadam se da ipak nisi zaradila prehladu!   :Wink: 
isto tak vjerujem da si večer na kraju iskoristila za laganu šetnju s mužem i da ste se ugrijali zagrljajem!   :Smile:  

nemoj biti tak ljuta, bude još radionica!

----------


## ivanka.vp

> *ivanka.vp*, evo prošla su već dva dana, nadam se da ipak nisi zaradila prehladu!  
> isto tak vjerujem da si večer na kraju iskoristila za laganu šetnju s mužem i da ste se ugrijali zagrljajem!   
> 
> nemoj biti tak ljuta, bude još radionica!


Hvala na brizi ali evo za razliku od svih ukućana ja sam jedina prošla ove blagdane bez viroze!
Jupii!
Čekam novu radionicu i nisam ljuta. Sorry da sam malo pretjerano reagirala, ali hormoni su uvijek dobra isprika!
 :Bye:

----------

